# help with moving decision



## peruvianmama (May 11, 2010)

Hi all. I am new here. 

I am an US expat currently living in southern Peru. I have been here 2.5 years. I am married to a Peruvian and expecting our first child next month. 

My husband has a job opporunity in Mexico. I am freaking out. 

In two weeks he will get the official proposal and we will have more details, but the general idea is it would be a promotion from his current job here (he is in banking). However, we know the cost of living is very different in Mexico. We can live comfortably on the equivalent of $1200USD after taxes. 

We don't know where it would be in Mexico yet, but would be a capital of a state most likely Toluma, Morelia, Puebla, Guadalajara. 

We have heard the amount would be possibly the equiv of $2000USD (before taxes). I don't know if that is reasonable or not. I am thinking not. We live fairly simply here. I cook, we don't have an extravagant living standard, but middle class. It doesn't seem they'd pay moving costs so we'd probably have to start over, which would take any extra income probably. 

Just wondering if anyone can help. How much is reasonable for a family to live in one of those major cities. In a safe neighborhood and have a comfortable living? Any particular of those cities better than others? Which has the best climate? Anything else that might be helpful. Also, I am worried about pollution. I suffer from asthma and allergies which is why I would never live in Lima. Also, crime and safety for our baby etc. 

I am worried about being neither with his family or my family. It would be easier access to the USA, but a huge change for us. 

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

Much depends on the situation. If his company wants to move him to MX to develop his skills with international exposure, then he would be doing it for mutual benefit. At a minimum, there should be some type of employment contract with terms for both parties to eliminate stress / worry/ problems for either party. A contract is in the company's interests too as they will know the costs of transferring him in advance.

Examples of things to include:
1) term of the contract , such as 2 years, 3 years, etc. Also may be renewable for additional terms if mutually acceptable.
2) the company should pay both moving expenses and costs to return to Peru at the end of the assignment. Some companies may opt for providing furnished accommodations to reduce moving expenses.
3) you might ask the company to provide housing and transportation or to pay a housing and car allowance to you while you are in MX, on top of the salary offered.
4) What will happen should the contract be terminated early by either party. (examples - you really hate MX and want to return early to Peru, the company gets bought out by a competitor, etc.) If the company decides to end the contract early, they should pay the completion bonus. If your husband decides to end it early, he would forfeit the completion bonus.
5) an annual travel allowance to allow your family to return to Peru to see your family
6) a contract completion bonus as a reward. Typical amount may be 10%-25% of his annual salary at the end of the contract. It would be cheaper for the company to reward your husband's efforts to complete the contract than finding a replacement if he decides to leave early.

On the other hand, if this move is for an opening his company posted and he sees it as an opportunity for him, it may be more difficult to get these perks. International transfers ARE tough and stressful, and expensive. Just remember, everything is negotiable until it's in writing. I do not live near a major city so I regrettably cannot help you with cost of living information for cities.

The start date should be after you have delivered and the baby can travel, or you will be separated during an important part of your lives.

If this doesn't work out, you have lost nothing. He will still have the same position he has now, and you will continue living life as you know it. Good luck!


----------

